
Convert Your Legacy SQL to Laravel Builder with Orator - mauricecalhoun
http://www.midnightcowboycoder.com
======
mauricecalhoun
Orator allows you to convert your legacy SQL statements to Laravel Builder
syntax. This is great for migrating old PHP to a new Laravel project. Since
this service is free and new, we need all the feedback as possible, please use
the feedback button for further instructions. Orator is still learning, we
would love you all's help.

Orator is at
[http://www.midnightcowboycoder.com](http://www.midnightcowboycoder.com)

